# Squid -Internetzugang



## mschwegler (21. Dezember 2004)

Mit Squid blocke ich z.Zt. pornografische u.ä. Internetseiten (acl..). Gerne würde ich aber nur bestimmte Links generell erlauben (für Schülerinnen und Schüler ) und bei allen nicht definierten Seiten eine Passwortabfrage starten, die erst nach der Authorisierung insgesamt das Internet freigibt.
Als Administrator des Netzes einer Förderschule wäre ich über eine Hilfe sehr dankbar.


----------



## imweasel (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

also ich denke das folgender Artikel einiges klarer machen sollte.

Wenn Probleme auftreten, einfach melden.


----------

